# the hdgehog and the collie



## HodgepodgeHedgehog (Apr 3, 2011)

hahaha...so, i had Hodgy out to wander around (w/ supervision, of course), and every time the dog tries to sniff him, she starts shaking her head...she did the same thing when she first met my baby brother, which was before he had a smell, and hedgehogs don't have a smell, so i think that's what it is. i know this post is kinda random, but it's really funny watching her  :lol: ...


----------

